# San Rafael to Host Criterium Bicycle Race Under the Stars



## mtndiva (Aug 1, 2006)

*CARRERA DE SAN RAFAEL CELEBRATES ITS TENTH YEAR OF RACING ACTION

EVENT NAME: Carrera de San Rafael Twilight Criterium
DATE: Saturday, August 9, 2008
LOCATION:* Downtown San Rafael, between 4th and 5th Streets and B and E Streets
*WHO:* Amateur Masters, Elite and Pro Men and Women 

*DESCRIPTION: * 

One night a year, the Carrera de San Rafael transforms the downtown area of San Rafael into a racetrack, where the fastest cyclists from around the Bay Area and country battle it out in front of thousands of spectators. The event starts with an afternoon of amateur and kids’ races, building excitement until the pros line up for their high-speed chase under city lights. 

Each race during the day is a 40-minute anaerobic contest around a 1-kilometer course in San Rafael, between 4th and 5th Streets, and B and E Streets. The best pro teams from around the country cap the day when they race under a twilight sky for 90 minutes to a crescendo of cheers and cowbells. 

The Carrera de San Rafael showcases the most thrilling type of bike racing, allowing spectators to hear the swoosh of bicycles, see the blur of team colors and watch the drama unfold as the racers pass them again and again. Kids’ races, an expo of cycling and local vendors, a Pro Athlete Village, and special menus at the restaurants lining the course make the day a must for the whole family. 

FOR MORE INFORMATION: http://www.carrerasanrafael.com/


----------



## huckleberry (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mtndiva (Aug 1, 2006)

*Carrera De San Rafael Athlete Registration Closes Thursday Night*

CARRERA DE SAN RAFAEL ATHLETE REGISTRATION CLOSES THURSDAY NIGHT
Cyclists who want to race the Carrera de San Rafael Twilight Criterium on Saturday, Aug. 9, 2008 need to register today, Aug. 7, before 9 pm PST. 

Online registration is open at http://www.carrerasanrafael.com for Masters 35+ Men, Elite and Pro Men “Cat. 1 to 5”, Elite and Pro Women “Cat. 1 to 4”, and Kids aged three to 12. 

The event draws thousands of spectators to watch as racers scream around a one-kilometer course through downtown San Rafael in a fantastic display of endurance and athleticism. At night, under the glow of city lights, thousands of spectators line the streets to watch the high-speed race and cheer on the peloton.

Competitors who race well at the Carrera de San Rafael will win VIP registration to the invitation-only San Francisco Twilight Criterium Series, a part of the USA CRITS Championship series, to be held Sept. 13, 2008. 

Also up for grabs is a total cash purse of $5000 and a variety of sponsor swag offered to the winners of various “prime” laps throughout the day. 

“I am very grateful to Ryan Dawkins and Project Sport for taking over the reins of this classic event,” said Nicola Cranmer, team manager for the PROMAN women’s professional cycling team. “Thanks also go to the City of San Rafael and its downtown merchants. Well promoted and well attended events like this are important for the growth of women’s cycling and our Marin-based PROMAN team. It is the best twilight crit on the west coast; a fun evening of dynamic racing!”

FOR MORE INFORMATION: http://www.carrerasanrafael.com/

ATHLETE REGISTRATION: https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/item.aspx?item_id=2577


----------

